# Batch in den Autostart kopieren ausführen und löschen!



## Snewi133 (26. November 2008)

Hallo ich habe eine .cmd Datei die verschiedene Regtweaks ausführt! Da einige Einträge nicht erkannt werden möchte ich diese nun nach der kompletten Benutzeranmeldung ausführen!
Es soll nun die .cmd in den Autostart kopiert werden ausgeführt werden und dann nach einem Neustart wieder gelöscht werden ist das möglich!
Die cmd die das dann macht wie könnte diese aussehen und wo würde diese dann ausgeführt werden?

Gruß


----------

